# Campy 11 left thumb shifter not working



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
While riding today, the left thumb shifter on my 2009 Campy SR stopped working; specifically, no resistance up or down and the lever just points downward. The left paddle works fine getting the chain into the big chainring but there is no getting it back to small ring. I'm dropping it by the mechanic later but no one around here really works on Campy or stocks spare parts. Hopefully it will not need to be sent in for a rebuild because I need the bike next weekend. 

Any thoughts on the problem and/or solution?
Thanks


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Lookbiker said:


> Hi,
> While riding today, the left thumb shifter on my 2009 Campy SR stopped working; specifically, no resistance up or down and the lever just points downward. The left paddle works fine getting the chain into the big chainring but there is no getting it back to small ring. I'm dropping it by the mechanic later but no one around here really works on Campy or stocks spare parts. Hopefully it will not need to be sent in for a rebuild because I need the bike next weekend.
> 
> Any thoughts on the problem and/or solution?
> Thanks


I've been a Campy guy fron day one. My pro shop mechanic is pro Campy also, so he has the parts and no-how. To bad you don't have a Campy resource in your area.
Did you move to this area after you bought your bike, or did you buy the Campy stuff on line and install yourself?

Campy has quality entry level groups, and it's too bad Trek doesn't have them on some of their models. Then more bike mechanics would be familiar with Campy.

There is a generic Trek shop in town that's like another world, with entry level Treks with Tiagra and 105 components. There isn't a pro bike in the place. Very sterile, almost creepy.

Brone's Bikes in Fountain City Wis. has Campy stuff and pro bikes like Pinarello, Apple, Focus, BMC, Scott, KHS, Argon, and Ridley.

Find out where your nearest certified Campy dealer is and ask them if you could mail your lever to them for repair. 

You need to make friends with a full service pro-shop. Good Luck!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Normally this is returned by a spring that hooks around that little post that you see here just to the right of the button.










I suspect it's either broken or come off somehow.

The button itself is available, but the bad news is that individual internal parts of Campy shifters are not available for 2009 and onward.

You can look at a drawing here to see what I mean:

https://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares09-A-230309.pdf


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Getting a replacement shifter body sent to me, $75.00. Not bad and I keep the original hood, brake lever, and clamp and have new internals.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

Lookbiker said:


> Getting a replacement shifter body sent to me, $75.00. Not bad and I keep the original hood, brake lever, and clamp and have new internals.


Yep, I just replaced the shifter body / internals on my right-hand 2010 Record 11 lever. QBP carries them, and we're fortunate to have a deal thru our team.

Took 5 minutes to repair - once you figure out how to tap the pin out of the brake lever, it's literally one bolt and Bob's yer uncle.

They've updated these springs for 2011 onward from what I am told. Eventually I'll replace it, but hey, it worked for 3 full seasons before I had to replace it and it was less than a third the cost of a new shifter so win-win.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Lookbiker said:


> Getting a replacement shifter body sent to me, $75.00. Not bad and I keep the original hood, brake lever, and clamp and have new internals.


or you could have ordered ec-re311 for around $35-40

Campagnolo Left/Front Rear Assembly without Thumb EC-RE311 Rebuild Kit - Bike Baron

Campagnolo Left/Front Rear Assembly without Thumb EC-RE311 Rebuild Kit | eBay


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

mrcreosote said:


> or you could have ordered ec-re311 for around $35-40
> 
> Campagnolo Left/Front Rear Assembly without Thumb EC-RE311 Rebuild Kit - Bike Baron
> 
> Campagnolo Left/Front Rear Assembly without Thumb EC-RE311 Rebuild Kit | eBay



Thanks for the advice. I could have saved some money and _ordered the wrong part_: those are for 9 speed shifters and I have 11 speed, as noted in the original post. I talked to Campy USA and they are not selling individual parts to rebuild 11 speed shifters, only the replacement body as a unit. I could have sent the shifter back for repair but I don't want to lose my bike for the next two weeks.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Lookbiker said:


> Thanks for the advice. I could have saved some money and _ordered the wrong part_: those are for 9 speed shifters and I have 11 speed, as noted in the original post. I talked to Campy USA and they are not selling individual parts to rebuild 11 speed shifters, only the replacement body as a unit. I could have sent the shifter back for repair but I don't want to lose my bike for the next two weeks.


who are you going to believe, Campagnolo (see below) or some seller on Ebay? My guess - EC-RE313 is the 9s ratchet for a RH shifter - they probably just got the descriptions mixed up.

Here you go - someone who has it right

Startpagina / Campagnolo / Campagnolo Versteller Onderdeel / Campagnolo ShifterBinnenwerk Record/Chorus/Athena Links 11V

And just because Campy USA won't sell you the kit (why should they when they can get you to buy the whole shifter body?), doesn't mean they aren't available.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

It just seems easier to order the whole assemby from an authorized Campy dealer, get it in two days, rather than ordering some assorted parts from Europe and hoping that I got the correct ones.

Maybe I spent a few dollars more (like 10 bucks) but this way I'm getting whole new internals.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

mrcreosote said:


> who are you going to believe, Campagnolo (see below) or some seller on Ebay? My guess - EC-RE313 is the 9s ratchet for a RH shifter - they probably just got the descriptions mixed up.
> 
> Here you go - someone who has it right
> 
> ...


yea this is insane. my time is worth money too; the convenience of just dropping in a whole new assembly versus hunting around for individual bits is just not worth it. Lookbiker is correct. Also, I've found many bigger pro level shops (like Excel here in Boulder) or other reputable Campag dealers, will carry the assembly in stock. There is a lot to be said for just going down to the shop, buying the assembly, and spending the 5 minutes to drop it in place. It's well worth the extra $10 or $15.

I have done 10 speed rebuilds in the past, and they were kind of a pain in the ass. 30 minutes as opposed to 5, if you had the right tools and a bench vise, that is. I greatly appreciate the convenience of having a drop-in repair assembly for 11v. It's another reason it's worth the extra cash.

As a sponsored racer, I will note that I don't pay retail anyhow, FWIW. This makes the net value argument even less valid.

Of course, some people just like fiddling with this stuff. That's fine. I would rather ride my bike than wrench on it, personally.


----------

